# Various orders



## goomba (Jan 23, 2017)

***I put this in the YR section but if site leadership thinks another section is more fitting feel free to move it***

So in another thread about appendant bodies I began thinking:  what small orders exist that others don't know about.  Like tonight I was leaving a lodge officer event and being a Knight Mason I asked if anyone present was a member and one brother had never heard of the KM.

Also what oddities within "normal" groups that exist.  Such as Virginia in their YR system there is no Council of RSM and those degrees are part of the Chapter of RAM.

Being I'm originally from Alabama and was raised there; there is no Masonic Order of Athelstan in Alabama.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 23, 2017)

Never heard of athelstan....

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 23, 2017)

I did some research on this topic awhile back...ill see if i still have it on my google drive

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Never heard of athelstan....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



We've got it here.. its been around for less than a decade in Victoria..

Here are what we regard as "Masonic Orders" and they are all in our GLs guide

http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...ic-Orders-Worked-by-Victorian-Masons-200904-1


----------



## goomba (Jan 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Never heard of athelstan....
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



That's what I'm hoping for!  Even if it's impossible for someone to join a group knowing about it and reading about it can be enjoyable.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 24, 2017)

Royal Order of Eri (ROEri) and August Order of Light (AOL) plus Athelstan are the three worked here that most people don't know about...

Mind you, many here will never have heard of Grotto or the Shrine, although the Shrine is now here working under AAHMES.


----------



## goomba (Jan 24, 2017)

Two more that I don't know much about are:

http://greatprioryofamerica.ipower.com/

https://sites.google.com/site/uccegc/

The first one seems to be very limited in the USA and I have no clue what the second is.  I have just seen it on the York Rite website.


Bloke said:


> Royal Order of Eri (ROEri) and August Order of Light (AOL) plus Athelstan are the three worked here that most people don't know about...
> 
> Mind you, many here will never have heard of Grotto or the Shrine, although the Shrine is now here working under AAHMES.



The Royal Order of the Red Branch of Eri is a "degree" within the Allied Masonic Degrees in the USA.  I am not 100% if the two groups are similar but I would assume so.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 24, 2017)

For AMD, look here http://www.amdusa.org/degrees/
Here's a link to Athelstan http://www.athelstan-usa.org

Within the York Rite, there is a number of various chair degrees conferred on sitting or past heads of bodies.
Our Past Masters association confers three degrees outside the traditional Past Master degree on new members. They are all in fun.
Other fun type degrees include the Masonic Order of the Four Black Llamas and the Yellow Dog Degree.
I also belong to the Sword of Bunker Hill. http://www.swordofbunkerhill.org


----------



## Elexir (Jan 24, 2017)

goomba said:


> Two more that I don't know much about are:
> 
> http://greatprioryofamerica.ipower.com/
> 
> ...



The first one: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectified_Scottish_Rite


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 24, 2017)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socie...nic_appendant_bodies_in_England_and_Wales.jpg

If this link works, here is a lot of lesser known 'orders'.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 24, 2017)

Lots of new info to digest. Lot's of reading that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 24, 2017)

goomba said:


> Two more that I don't know much about are:
> 
> http://greatprioryofamerica.ipower.com/
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/uccegc/


The Great Priory our own @glencook is a member.  But ive never heard of the second....i bet glen has though...any insight brother?


Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> The Great Priory our own @glencook is a member.  But ive never heard of the second....i bet glen has though...any insight brother?
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


It will be doing initiations at AMD Week next month.


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 24, 2017)

goomba said:


> Two more that I don't know much about are:
> 
> http://greatprioryofamerica.ipower.com/
> 
> ...


Yes, Rectified Rite is limited in the US. The symbolic degrees of the Rite are actually performed in some jurisdictions. 

I  would describe Red Branch of Erie as an order with degree levels.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 24, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> It will be doing initiations at AMD Week next month.


Rectified or Engineers?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Glen Cook (Jan 24, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Rectified or Engineers?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Engineers. http://www.yorkrite.com/MasonicWeek/

CBCS will be having a dinner.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 25, 2017)

Not very much info on their website.....what is their work?

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 25, 2017)

Oh look..how timely.. .someone put a graphic on our web site..

https://78462f86-a-4f6d87f7-s-sites...6w_Oih5J-VA1OA8mBEX7CVzwhNgQ7d&attredirects=0


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 25, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Oh look..how timely.. .someone put a graphic on our web site..
> 
> https://78462f86-a-4f6d87f7-s-sites...6w_Oih5J-VA1OA8mBEX7CVzwhNgQ7d&attredirects=0



Well played. Now we need a 'Merican version.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 25, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Well played. Now we need a 'Merican version.
> <<image removed >>



Nice 

So does that mean the Royal Order of Scotland is super exclusive there ??


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 25, 2017)

Way Cool!


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 25, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Nice
> 
> So does that mean the Royal Order of Scotland is super exclusive there ??


That's the impression I've gotten.


----------



## Elexir (Jan 25, 2017)

RoS is exclusive here in Sweden as well. VIII degree and invitation + that membership is limited.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 25, 2017)

I like the chart, but it is like many others. Because of the design, your eyes and brain make a connection that all the other bodies are "higher" or more important than Blue Lodge.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 25, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> I like the chart, but it is like many others. Because of the design, your eyes and brain make a connection that all the other bodies are "higher" or more important than Blue Lodge.



I think that's sort of a dressed in the one I posted...but you've got me thinking again Joe..


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 25, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> I like the chart, but it is like many others. Because of the design, your eyes and brain make a connection that all the other bodies are "higher" or more important than Blue Lodge.


Too true. I might get bored and flip every section in photochop so it all flows downward.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 25, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Too true. I might get bored and flip every section in photochop so it all flows downward.



Down or up, it still creates the same impression.... i  started drafting something after last post, but got distracted


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 26, 2017)

One I am familiar with has everything on the outline of a tree. The Blue Lodge is the roots and trunk, and everything else moves off it like branches. You don't get the sense of hierarchy that way.

As I said earlier, I like the recent one here, and I like the Life magazine version that has people climbing stairs, but that vertical alignment can give a false impression. The correct image would have the Blue Lodge in the middle and the two rites going off to the left and right, but that would take a long, thin sheet of paper.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 26, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> One I am familiar with has everything on the outline of a tree. The Blue Lodge is the roots and trunk, and everything else moves off it like branches. You don't get the sense of hierarchy that way.
> 
> As I said earlier, I like the recent one here, and I like the Life magazine version that has people climbing stairs, but that vertical alignment can give a false impression. The correct image would have the Blue Lodge in the middle and the two rites going off to the left and right, but that would take a long, thin sheet of paper.



Its not too long (here) because we dont have as many orders as the USA (Like Cedars, etc) but I am not a fan..

I've been playing with it.. and actually thought about making it in a shape of a tree - but org chart in word is so easy 

http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...rs-Worked-by-Victorian-Masons-200904-1/drafts

I like the middle one i guess...


----------



## Bloke (Jan 26, 2017)

.. but the blue bottom one kinda avoids they whole hierarchy idea... I also think when the Life mag one was created it was more relevant at the time - many orders (for example AAONMS have removed prerequisites today which were once there... Freemasonry is looking a lot more "flat" now days.., esp if you just list AASR without its internal divisions..)


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Its not too long (here) because we dont have as many orders as the USA (Like Cedars, etc) but I am not a fan..
> 
> I've been playing with it.. and actually thought about making it in a shape of a tree - but org chart in word is so easy
> 
> ...



Bro Bloke, I like all three of them. The top two a little more but I think they are quite clear and attempt to not imply one is 'higher' than the other and that the blue lodge is the most important. I think most Masons know that anyways and if non-Masons misunderstand that, so mote it be.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 26, 2017)

Companion Joe said:


> One I am familiar with has everything on the outline of a tree. The Blue Lodge is the roots and trunk, and everything else moves off it like branches. You don't get the sense of hierarchy that way.


That sounds interesting!


----------



## Bloke (Jan 26, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Bro Bloke, I like all three of them. The top two a little more but I think they are quite clear and attempt to not imply one is 'higher' than the other and that the blue lodge is the most important. I think most Masons know that anyways and if non-Masons misunderstand that, so mote it be.



Thank you Brother. 

I know a lot of bros who openly and loudly say they would not still be Freemasons without the appendant bodies because they lack self important GL officers and have beautiful ceremonies which appeal. 

I want to use one of those images in a newsletter, no idea which one I will focus on to refine. I guess one of the "traditional marketing" propositions of Freemasonry has been the mystique...and a vertical and progressive representation of "higher orders" has supported that mystique...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 26, 2017)

Links busted

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Jan 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Links busted
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Hmmm... they work for me...


----------



## Bloke (Jan 26, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Links busted
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


Hmmm... they work for me...


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 26, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Oh look..how timely.. .someone put a graphic on our web site..
> 
> https://78462f86-a-4f6d87f7-s-sites...6w_Oih5J-VA1OA8mBEX7CVzwhNgQ7d&attredirects=0


This ones broke

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 26, 2017)

Worked for me, even in the quote box.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jan 26, 2017)

musta just beenmy phone cause it works from my laptop.....


----------



## goomba (Jul 7, 2017)

Unless work denies my vacation request I will be instructed into the Masonic Order of Athelstan, Duke of Cumberland Court No. 101 on Saturday, July 15, 2017.  It was supposed to take place during Masonic Week 2017 but I work odd hours and couldn't make it.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jul 8, 2017)

goomba said:


> Unless work denies my vacation request I will be instructed into the Masonic Order of Athelstan, Duke of Cumberland Court No. 101 on Saturday, July 15, 2017. It was supposed to take place during Masonic Week 2017 but I work odd hours and couldn't make it.


Cool! Congratulations Brother!


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 10, 2017)

goomba said:


> Unless work denies my vacation request I will be instructed into the Masonic Order of Athelstan, Duke of Cumberland Court No. 101 on Saturday, July 15, 2017.  It was supposed to take place during Masonic Week 2017 but I work odd hours and couldn't make it.


Congratulations!


----------



## GKA (Jul 10, 2017)

Ancient and heroic Order of the Gordian Knott


----------



## goomba (Jul 17, 2017)

I was instructed into the Order on July 15, 2017.  The ritual work was short and an excellent addition to the Master Mason degree.  Probably one of the warmest welcomes I've ever received!  I'm not sure how other courts (the body meets as a court) work but immediately after the degree work all candidates (there were two of us) were presented with: an apron, neck tie, lapel pin, cuff links, ritual book, by-laws of our court, and newsletter.  The items were not cheaply made but quality items clearly made with pride.  Duke of Cumberland Court No. 101 meets three times a year in Winchester, VA.


----------

